# EZ 3-in-1 for Wood R4?



## Gaara. (Nov 14, 2010)

Hi guys. I know I don't post much, but I only don't want to provide false information for questions answered, and I feel posting with "Cool! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





" is pointless. But, I come to you guys with a question.

I have an R4 original. It has Wood 1.16 on it at the moment. I want to play GBA games on it. (:   So, I did research, and I stumbled upon this.   EZ 3-in-1

Would I be able to use that with my R4, with Wood 1.16 on it, to play GBA games?

Thank you for your time.
Gaara.


----------



## lolzed (Nov 14, 2010)

Yes.
Use GBAExploader or the native loader

http://gbatemp.net/t239083-wood-r4-3in1-patch


----------



## Gaara. (Nov 14, 2010)

Thank you!

Just noticed. I joined exactly a year after you did. x)


----------

